
Python Fundamentals Tutorial - plessthanpt05
http://marakana.com/bookshelf/python_fundamentals_tutorial/index.html
======
plessthanpt05
I like the description of decorators under the functional programming section
(13.10) -- I've tried to explain their use to folks in the past and never
quite felt like I did a decent enough job, but this explanation is pretty
good.

------
sparknlaunch12
Thanks for sharing such a comprehensive tutorial. Good starting point. One
thing missing are some worked examples of building something end-to-end (ie a
basic application).

------
ZanderEarth32
Thanks, I think I finally understand how to build a 'Class' but I am still not
sure when, or why I would ever use them. Haven't come across a situation where
I would need it yet.

------
redwood
Thanks for linking to the first page instead of the ToC... I always find ToC's
intimidating, but this way I dove right in and started reading!

